
Query Combinators (2017) - leethargo
https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.08409
======
leethargo
There is also a prototypical work-in-progress Julia implementation at
[https://github.com/rbt-lang/DataKnots.jl](https://github.com/rbt-
lang/DataKnots.jl) and more references at
[https://querycombinators.org/](https://querycombinators.org/)

